# Video Game Testing



## holy07 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm a 16 year old male high school student living in southeast Detroit, MI, USA. I'm looking for a good job, and I was turned onto video game testing. I understand it'd be best as a summer job, and I was wondering:

Where can I find one?
Is training needed?
What steps do I need to become a tester?
:4-dontkno


I've been playing games well over 8 years of my life (and I'm not too shabby if I may add) and this would be a wonderful job. Any help on overviewing this field is much appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

maybe you think these jobs are lots of fun, maybe they are fun, but don't forget, they are very hard indeed, a game tester not only play games for fun, but he need to see if it has any flows in it, so you need to be a pro, you need to see if the game's engine is good, the graphics are good, no flaws, etc...
it's a JOB!!!
:grin: good luck finding one anyway


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you have to be extremely patient and very observant.

http://www.indeed.com/q-Tester-l-Michigan-jobs.html


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Good link....Thanks! I get similar inquiries, so bookmarked it.


----------



## Dkoolist1 (Dec 9, 2008)

That's wat i was thinkin of as my first job.


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

whats your favorite genre? find a game within that genre and play it EXTENSIVELY. then wright a full review of it and send it here 

[EMAIL REMOVED]


----------

